# My art



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

Here's some Psychedelic and CD cover art I've done:

Self Actualisation: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/29160547
Third Eye: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/29118321
On The Threshold: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/40020838/
Zos Kia: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/37011826/
Vernal Tempest CD art: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/29160206
Taliesin CD art: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/36301884
Boreal Mirage: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/37049724


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

I find myself drawn to Boreal Mirage. It was the first one I clicked on, and my favourite. ZOS Kia would come in at a close Second.

What materials did you use in the creation of Boreal Mirage?
Very impressive indeed.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

These are sweet. I really like "On The Threshold."


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Very very beautiful, I love these.


----------

